# probably a stupid question...



## ohn0disaster (Oct 21, 2010)

Is it appropriate to use code V45.72, *acquired absence of intestine (large)(small)*, for a patient for whom documentation states "status post partial colectomy secondary to multiple polyps"? I'm hung up on the word "partial" due to the description in my book.

For some reason, probably because they were being cheap (lol), the company that I work for decided to order the Standard edition ICD-9-CM books for 2011. The standard edition is lacking the tips and definitions that are printed in the professional and expert editions. I believe that my book from 2010, that I happen to have left at home, does specify whether it can be used for total and/or partial but I can't remember right now!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi..

If you see by "index"  the word Absence with brackets clearly states as 
 Absence(organ or part) (complete or partial).


----------



## ohn0disaster (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks! I bypassed the word absence in the index listing and went straight for colon under the term of absence! DUH! Told you it was probably a stupid question. Lol.


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 21, 2010)

That sounds good .Lol.


----------

